# Practice partners Toronto



## mynnan (May 11, 2006)

Hi, I am guitar beginner looking for practice partners in Toronto. I am 37 years old male, extremely motivated to study guitar. I adore hard rock and heavy metal and any music that gives you energy specially when it goes through the distortion. I have been taking lessons for last 6 months and moving toward chording with 7s and 9s and also going from pentatonic and major/minor scale into practicing modes. I am looking for motivated beginner guitar nuts that want to do something, I am more that willing to learn and support anyone striving. I am mobile and willing to come and also able to ensure good practice space at my work place.
Cheers
Mynnan


----------



## nacho_grande (May 7, 2006)

Hey Mynnan, I am 34 years old and live in downtown TO. I decided to return to play guitar after 10 years. But the problem is I don't remember much  I have just put some down payment and stored my guitar at LA Music (Mississauga) Probably I will have it with an amp in next 15-20 days. I am also looking some enthusiasts to share the same passion and experience. Who knows maybe we can help each other to step on the next level. 

My email is [email protected] Please feel free to write me anytime. Have a nice weekend evilGuitar:


----------

